# Rollenpflege



## vitala123456 (29. Juli 2011)

Hi, kann ich Rollen auch mit Vaseline fetten?


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*

Also ich würde mal behaupten das Vaseline nicht geeignet ist. Könnte mit vorstellen das Vaseline nicht viel Hitze ab kann und sich dann verflüssigt und dann entschwindet. Kauf dir lieber einmal vernünftiges Rollenfett und geniesse die perfekt geschmierten Rollen. Ich würde Cals's Universal Reel & Drag Grease empfehlen, bin damit top zufrieden.#h


----------



## Franky (1. August 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*

Moin... Ich habe zwar schon mal geantwortet, aber da hatte es den Feuerfuchs zerrissen...
Also nochmal: wie schon der Stubenhocker sagt, kannste mit Vaseline alles schmieren. Fraglich nur, ob der Schmelzpunkt ausreicht, um einen dauerhaften Schmierfilm zu gewährleisten. Sonst sifft Dir das bei sonnigen Tagen (oder emsigem Rumgekurbel  ) aus allen Löchern raus...
Besser sind "einfache" Kugellagerfette (z.B. Nigrin, Liqui Moly), die z. T. sogar salzwasserfest sind. In Kombination mit harz- und säurefreiem (Näh)maschinenöl  gibt es keine Probleme (bei mir seit 25 Jahren). 
Finger weg beim Schmieren von Caramba, WD40, Ballistol oder anderem "Leichtlauföl". Das Zeug ist hochgradig fettlösend. Wer es nicht glaubt, möge damit einmal seine Fahrradkette "ölen"  Schönen Gruß an Mutti... :q:q:q
Auch nicht so dolle können div. Motoröle sein, deren Additive mitunter Kunststoff angreifen und erspröden lassen... Keine Ahnung, welches das genau war, aber seitdem lasse ich die Finger davon!
Apropos Fahrradkette: diese Sprühfette/Kettenfette sind auch nicht gut geeignet. Die sind in den ersten Minuten superflüssig und laufen in alle Ritzen. Dann beginnt das Zeug auszuhärten und klebt wie Teufel. Nicht rollentauglich!


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (1. August 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*



Franky schrieb:


> Apropos Fahrradkette: diese Sprühfette/Kettenfette sind auch nicht gut geeignet. Die sind in den ersten Minuten superflüssig und laufen in alle Ritzen. Dann beginnt das Zeug auszuhärten und klebt wie Teufel. Nicht rollentauglich!



Oh ja, dass kann ich bestätigen!
Habs mal probiert.
Am Anfang super, irgendwann hab ich beim kurbeln dicke Arme bekommen. Hab die Rolle auseinandergebaut und mit allem gereinigt, was ich sonst nur verschlossen aufbewahre (Alkohol, Benzin, Aceton .....). Ich hätte es nie geglaubt, aber das Innenleben der Rolle klebt immer noch!
Also nur kein super schmierendes und haftendes Kettenfett!

Was soll Vaseline können was Rollenfett von z.B. Jenzi für´n Appel und nen Ei nicht kann?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Franky (1. August 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*

Ich habs zum Glück nicht in der Rolle getestet, sondern nur an einem Kugellager für Skates.... Allerdings 5 Minuten bevor ich das in die Rolle donnern wollte - habs dann gelassen..... Mit WD40 hab ich das allerdings rausbekommen...
Ich würde die Rolle noch einmal zerlegen, Über Nacht in WD40 tunken, am nächsten Tag mit Petroleum (Lampenöl) dünn abwischen, trocknen lassen und mit normalem Fett wieder montieren. Aceton ist nicht immer des Rätsels Lösung :q


----------



## Kukö (1. August 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*

Alle Schmierstoffe härten mir der Zeit aus und ja Sprühfette sind denkbar schlecht für so ziehmlich alles was sich bewegt also auch und erst recht für Angelrollen. 
Ein selber angemischtes Fliessfett sollte die besten Ergebnisse bringen, 2/3 Motorenöl mit 1/3 Lagerfett vermischt hielt bei mir am längsten vor.(Es lässt sich heut so ziehmlich alles mischen, ausser Synthetisch mit halbsythetisch oder noch tiefer angesiedelte Qualität-also nicht abwärts oder Aufwärtskompatibel)
Der Gedanke dabei war-Öl alleine kann aus der Rolle austreten, mit Fett vermischt erhält es eine Konsistens die eine gewisse Kriech und Fliessfähigkeit hat und dennoch nicht die Rolle verlassen kann und sich am inneren der Rolle nutzlos absetzt. 
Der Diskussion um die Verwendung von Mot-ölen vorzubeugen nur so viel-dann müssten wir alle Autos stehen lassen, Siliöle wie von einigen Herstellern zur Rolle beigegeben, sind genauso schädlich oder sogar in ungebundener Form schädlicher als die Fliessfettvariante.
Mir ist es immer unverständlich wenn ich die Beiträge lese vom zerlegen der Angelrolle und dann die Notrufe folgen ums wieder zusammenkriegen der ganzen Schose. Das zeugt für mich von gesteigerter Unwissenheit oder dem Mut zur Selbstzerstörung. Pustet die Rolle ordendlich voll mit Bremsenreiniger oder legt sie darin eine Nacht ein. Danach noch mal durchspülen und ich versichere das alles was Mist ist auch die Rolle verlässt. Dazu braucht man die Korpusschrauben nur etwas zu lösen. Anschliessend frisch Fliessfett drauf,Schrauben angezogen und fertig.
Bei mir funktioniert das schon lange Jahre und ich mache das generell auch mit jeder"neuen" Rolle. Die Lebensdauer dankt es einem! 
Wer Angst hat Bremsenreiniger zu verwenden-Diesel ist das beste Kriechöl was gibt und reinigt genauso gut ohne etwas zu zerstören und man kann ohne Endreinigung das Fliessfett zugeben da das D-öl gebunden wird und mit der Zeit verdunstet.
Finger weg von Azeton od. ähnlichem.


----------



## Kukö (2. August 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*

Du hast Recht ich meine Ruh.#h


----------



## Perch-Noob (2. August 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*

Erst wird die Rolle gereinigt und dann gibt´s Filmer Feinmechaniköl Art.-Nr. 44.202 ist Säure & Harzfrei, das kriegen meine Babys immer, gleich nach dem Kauf, minimum einmal im Jahr, ansonsten auch nach jedem Einsatz im Salzwasser.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## Ossipeter (3. August 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*

Nimm Corission X von der Fa. Scandex, oder Reel X.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*



Franky schrieb:


> Besser sind "einfache" Kugellagerfette (z.B. Nigrin, Liqui Moly), die z. T. sogar salzwasserfest sind. In Kombination mit harz- und säurefreiem (Näh)maschinenöl  gibt es keine Probleme (bei mir seit 25 Jahren).


richtig.



Franky schrieb:


> Auch nicht so dolle können div. Motoröle sein, deren Additive mitunter Kunststoff angreifen und erspröden lassen... Keine Ahnung, welches das genau war, aber seitdem lasse ich die Finger davon!


Darf nicht so'n Billigkrams sein, lieber synthetisch.
Immerhin können Motörole einiges und sogar noch mehr, was mir in der Angelrolle sehr gut gefällt.



Wollebre schrieb:


> Motoröle und andere selbst gemixten Sachen gehören da bestimmt nicht zu und haben in Angelrollen nichts zu suchen!


Man sollte nur über Sachen urteilen, die man auch selber kennt und selber probiert hat.

Den verbreiteten "Mist", den die Angelgeräteindustrie für ihre Rollen rausgibt, wenn überhaupt, den kann man ziemlich vergessen. Man kann sich auch fragen ob diese ein Interesse haben, dass die Rolle quasi ewig hält ....
Auch diese gammelige Rote Sauce, das kann einer richtigen Mechaniker- oder Industrieschmiere nichtmal entfernt das Wasser reichen.

Gut geschmiert = gut gerollt! :m


----------



## Bobster (12. August 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*

@Wollebre

Ja, ne is klar !
Ich möchte diesen Sachen von Corrision X und allen anderen auch nicht die "Berechtigung" absprechen, nur......

Sind wir im "Maschinenbauland" nicht in der Lage unsere *eigenen* Sachen zu benutzen ?

Hochwertigste Öle und Fette zum schmieren des gesamten
Angelrollenbestandes in der BRD gibt es doch bei uns gleich um die Ecke.....:m

....gerne auch hier weiter:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108668&page=32


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. August 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*

Hallo Wolle,

zuerst will ich mich bedanken, dass Du Deine langen Erfahrungen eingebracht hast. Für mich sind sie so überzeugend, dass ich sofort geschaut habe, wo ich das von Dir vorgeschlagene Schmiermittel beziehen kann.
Wenn ich meine Rollen neu fette, ist für mich ganz klar was ich verwenden werde.
Es bleibt nur noch die Beschaffung, ich würde das Produkt gerne bei einem Händler in Deutschland beziehen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*

Hallo Theodor,
schau doch mal z.B. hier :m


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. August 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Hallo Theodor,
> 
> hast eine PN, will nur keinen Ärger mit den Mods
> 
> Wolle



... ja, habe ich und Du auch schon Antwort.

Danke!

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. August 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Hallo Theodor,
> schau doch mal z.B. hier :m



Hallo Stuffel,

danke, die Adresse ist nicht weit von mir, ich habe sie jetzt doppelt, es freut mich, dass die Hilfe gleich doppelt kam.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## tamittt (24. September 2011)

*AW: Rollenpflege*

hallo bordies,
vielleicht kann mir hier einer bei einer technischen frage helfen???
ich möchte mir die shimano exage 4000 fc ( modell2011) kaufen.
da ich aber schon seit jahren eine Rolle mit doppelkurbel nutze möchte ich auch bei der neuen Rolle eine solche haben.
die neue exage wird im gegensatz zum alten modell (fb) leider nur mit einer einzelkurbel ausgeliefert.
könnte man evtl die kurbel vom fb modell an einem fc modell nutzen????
hat da einer ahnung?


----------

